# The Malts go to a new groomer [Pictures]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so they go messy to the point where they turn muddy (on weekends). I allow them to do that simply because they enjoy it. 

*World's Messiest Maltese*? ......probably....




































For a person to see them at first glance in days like the above before we go back for bath and grooming, he/she would think that these are *stray pups* :blush: lol









Shockingly, they will go no-messy this weekend. They are going tidy  




In fact, the malts are gonna try this spa for the first time, for a lil grooming and some pampering time.








DogWalk

I thought of taking them to the beach tomorrow (Sat), but I couldn't take a later appointment for them. We gotta be there at 9AM .. I am not an early morning person on weekends. Weekends are not weekends if I didn't sleep in for as long as my body requires it  , especially because I don't go to bed as early the previous night...so we gave up the beach plan. I hope that the malts will still enjoy the morning. 

DogWalk knows the malts very well (the team watches the malts' YouTube videos LOL so they pretty know a lot about their antics/personalities). I've also taken them to the clinic a couple times. I bought stuff from their boutique, but we never tried the spa service. Actually to think about it, I've never met the groomer. 

I just hope the groomer will do good at grooming them. I will ask for a short coat on body. Let's see how will they go. 

For a short body, the malts can go active for less after-going-active-work. 

Their new collars can also be seen well  They arrived last week.









The bellow two are Snowys 


















And the following two are Crystals


















Messy malts are ready for a new look. 



























Hoping that the new groomer will do a decent good job.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat, you are probably right...they would have been written up as two strays!!! So funny, but they are having such a good time.

Love love the pic with the windblown/sunglasses...that is priceless!

Can't wait to see the groomed version of these two adorable 'strays'!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, your babies pictures say FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them. Oh my babies are going to the groomers on Saturday. Ana is too, but this time, I am having her body cut short, the groomer always does an excellent job on my kids, but I know what you are going through. I know your babies, will look wonderful!!!! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A messy dog (or child) is a happy one!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Muddy -- but HAPPY. Sooooooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Muddy = sign of a very good time indeed! Love the pics


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, I adore your posts! Especially ones like this. Makes you feel like you're right there! I know Snowy and Crystal will enjoy their Spa Experience and will look super cute afterwards!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We love dirty dogs here in this house so your two would always be welcome!!! I can't wait to see their new look!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness....I get nervous when my dog's feet get dirty from our walks!! :w00t:



We live at the beach and I never take them because I don't feel like having to bathe them afterwards. :blush: 

One of these days though.....:innocent:....one of these days they'll get to play in the sand...

I absolutely love the picture with the wind and sunglasses!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I guess since they were going to the spa they figured they'd get a jump on the mud facial/massage. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Snowy and Crystal get to have so much fun. All our fluffs are going to want to go to your house for a week...at least. Anxious to see them both in their new do's. Do you get to stay with them? At first when I saw the screen capture I thought it was a people AND pet spa-- wouldn't that be cool? :aktion033:
Oops forgot - I love the collars!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ah, I like that they got to play in the sand!! I can't wait to see them in their new hairdos


----------



## acrabtree (Oct 26, 2011)

They are so cute muddy!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kat your photos are so much fun. I love watching them (and Jodi) play and run in the sand. looking forward to seeing the new hairdoos.




PS to Pat, 
poor babies, what a shame that they haven't enjoyed the beach yet especially with all your warm weather (assuming they would that is) just visit the day before you plan to bathe them, or take one at a time. you'll love it especially since they have short coats, it's an easy bath. Or maybe they'd just make sandcastles


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, just love the muddy Malts! They have so much fun with you on the beach, in the pool, playing fetch, etc., etc., etc.

I can't wait to see the new S&C!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope they enjoy the new spa!!:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malts just finished playing a nice long game of fetch with Romeo Kitties watching by my side. This kitty is enjoying watching a game of Malts Fetch Playing. He seriously watch with interest and goes to focused at watching them. Sometimes, I wonder whether he wanna join in with them :w00t:

They had their breakfast. Snowy ate it up immediately. Crystal on the other hand, played by her nose with the food for 5 minutes or so, then went digging in :blink:

the mama just needs the breakfast and getting set before we can hit the road. 

ok I also got the camera battery all charged - for both picture and video taking - lol



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I guess since they were going to the spa they figured they'd get a jump on the mud facial/massage.:w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Snowy and Crystal get to have so much fun. All our fluffs are going to want to go to your house for a week...at least. Anxious to see them both in their new do's. *Do you get to stay with them?* At first when I saw the screen capture *I thought it was a people AND pet spa-- wouldn't that be cool?* :aktion033:
> Oops forgot - I love the collars!!


@Words in Bold#1 - oh yeah :blush: I will stay with them. Not all fluff-parents stay with their pooches, but I guess I am a special case of worries when it comes to something new for my malts :HistericalSmiley: ... I wont feel good about leaving them since it is their first time there. 
but hey, it will be a good excuse to also film their grooming day adventure :chili:

@Words in Bold#2 - nah! us, people, don't get it there. It would have been super cool though. 
The malts, excluding Kat lol, are in for a massage too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat, you are probably right...they would have been written up as two strays!!! So funny, but they are having such a good time.
> 
> Love love the pic with the windblown/sunglasses...that is priceless!
> 
> Can't wait to see the groomed version of these two adorable 'strays'!!!!


:HistericalSmiley: the 'strays' are all set to hit the road in 'bout an hour. I'm bringing my Nikon baby with me, so there will be the 'during' and 'after' videos & pictures. I'll share them with you :chili:



allheart said:


> Oh Kat, your babies pictures say FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them. Oh my babies are going to the groomers on Saturday. Ana is too, but this time, I am having her body cut short, the groomer always does an excellent job on my kids, but I know what you are going through. I know your babies, will look wonderful!!!! Can't wait to see them.


I hope it will also go good with your 3, Christine. I guess that it is always good when you know the groomer and already saw his/her work on these precious babies. I always loved Leo & Mia's do's :wub: awwwh I am assuming that it's Ana's first time :wub: bet that she will look so pretty after it too ^_^



MoonDog said:


> Kat, I adore your posts! Especially ones like this. Makes you feel like you're right there! I know Snowy and Crystal will enjoy their Spa Experience and will look super cute afterwards!!!


Happy to take you along, Robin, through these pictures :thumbsup: and happier that you enjoy them  ... and get to see the world's muddiest malt but don't have to go through cleaning/bathing/grooming them afterwards :chili::aktion033: makes the experience of seeing them happy playing even better , not to deal with the work after this LOL 

I will post the 'during' and 'after' here for you:chili:



Hunter's Mom said:


> We love dirty dogs here in this house so your two would always be welcome!!! I can't wait to see their new look!


The malts would very much love to go to Hunter's place. They've seen that fun set of agility :chili: 

I'll post the new look ^_^ (hoping that it will turn out good). I will not ask to cut Crystal's top knot ... I am patiently waiting for it to grow to the point where I can put a bow on her. 



The A Team said:


> Oh my goodness....I get nervous when my dog's feet get dirty from our walks!! :w00t:
> 
> We live at the beach and I never take them because I don't feel like having to bathe them afterwards. :blush:
> 
> ...





casa verde maltese said:


> ah, I like that they got to play in the sand!! I can't wait to see them in their new hairdos


Pat, we live at the beach too (5 minutes drive if decided to take the car to another place after beach). We can't resist not letting them get right into "sand business" when it is right there in front of us. It is so inviting lol 

I didn't know that the A Team haven't experienced going right into the beach sand yet. You gotta try that someday :chili: ... I allow them to do that in days where I know that they are due to their baths anyways 



Maglily said:


> Kat your photos are so much fun. I love watching them (and Jodi) play and run in the sand. looking forward to seeing the new hairdoos.


I'll share the next pictures that I will take from today's spa day with you :chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, just love the muddy Malts! They have so much fun with you on the beach, in the pool, playing fetch, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> I can't wait to see the new S&C!


I'll make sure to share the pics/vids that I will take today with you :thumbsup:



mfa said:


> hope they enjoy the new spa!!:aktion033: :aktion033:


I do hope so too, Florence  Let's see.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahh, spa day. Beautiful before pictures, can't wait to see after.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The spa sounds lovely!
I can just picture Snowy enjoying a nice seaweed wrap :biggrin:
And Crystal getting a paw-dicure! 

They look like they have so much fun in the water.
Nice new collars you got them, it's cute how Snowy's has snowflakes on it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pics. as usual Kat, always so much fun :biggrin: looking forward to the spa pics. now. :Waiting:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO :chili: The malts came out adoooorable :wub: just like the way I asked for :wub: 

We had a wonderful experience at DogWalk. The malts were pampered to the MAX!!!!! I swear, I wished that I was in their places :HistericalSmiley: This place simply ROCKS!!!!

oh and they were aaahed and awwwhed by everyone there. The couples who own this whole thing were there and they were telling me how much they enjoy their videos that I make and how much fun these two are :tender: 

There were BEAUTIFUL standard poodles as clients too. Goodness! the "oh la la" French type super pretty poodles (one was black, the other one was pure white and the third was just like my Melon, apricot in color...all there for some pampering and playtime with others). Then, there were the two maltese who belong to the couples who own DogWalk and a few more pups. Some pups were having a swimming session too. Goodness, I loved it. and the malts loved all the care and attention they got from all. A happy place where all pups can get pampered and humans can enjoy being around them all :wub: 

I will share the pictures now. Just need to load them first. I simply LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see, Kat. Sounds like a wonderful place! You could take S&C there to swim during the winter.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

As usual I just love seeing Snowy and Crystal playing and getting dirty. They sure are HAPPY fluffs!!! I can't wait to see the new haircuts.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome pics Kat!!! Always love seeing how much fun Snowy and Crystal have especially at the beach. Oh, and how jealous as am I about their SPA day!! Can't wait to see their after pics.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, Kat - I've been waiting a long time for these pics!!!:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> You could take S&C there to swim during the winter.


I sure could ... and will  The malts will be at DogWalk's pool for the first time in about 2 weeks time.

I love that they consider all the important aspects of how to make a pup healthy and happy :aktion033: Swimming and water activities are highly encouraged in DogWalk, along with many other things that they provide.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hey, Kat - I've been waiting a long time for these pics!!!:Waiting:


awwh sorry sweet Linda, awesome Sue, Mary, Edith and the rest for photo posting delay. I got an unexpected call from my mum who had to leave to a last minute notification trip, so I had to leave my PC, be there for lil bro's soccer match, then pick him up. They did well at soccer (bro & his friends) - I'm proud of that kiddo - but boy was he NOT impressed to know that his mum did not get to see him score. had to cheer him up, so took him and the rest of his friends for an ice cream treat. Basically, I spent the rest of the time yesterday with a bunch of 11 years olds LOL ... but oh well..today is supposed to be my day. Meaning, once I reach home this evening, I will get to resizing the rest of the photos to share them here :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The suspense is mounting now!!!! :w00t::innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> The suspense is mounting now!!!! :w00t::innocent:


LOL Pat

I don't know if you are one who enjoys movies where there is suspense, Pat. I know that some SM members do enjoy them (based on the last movies related thread here). You can say ... Snowy & Crystal hair cuts' reveal took the style of in including some suspense 

no but really, I just did not go through loading and resizing all of them as of yet. I just resized very few (I didn't get the time to resize all, but I picked a few for now. I will share some more in another day. Also, I would love to put together the videos that I took. I made sure to take the videos starting with the malts leaving the car and heading to DogWalk, till the end of it. They looked happy and bouncy so a video is best to show it :tender:

Enough with the blabs, here are the malts :chili:

This is Snowy in his finished look :wub:









Snowy's eyes are so precious :wub: with the new do, you can see them well.









I think that he loves his new look too 









With short body coat, Snowy's snowflakes collar can be clearly seen as well.









Same with the greenish collar ^_^









He basically went from this(picture taken 2 days before DogWalk) to this(picture taken same day of DogWalk) 
















and here is sweet Crystal , in her new do









I think that she also likes it :tender:









Happy looking Crystal 









Snowy thinks that Crystal smells good 









Crystal basically went from this to this 









The malts together. I simply adore them :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

two more. These are the collars that the malts keep on currently


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw Kat, loving your new signature, it's so very sweet  Snowy and Crystal are as beautiful as ever, and looking fresh after the new haircut!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> aw Kat, loving your new signature, it's so very sweet  Snowy and Crystal are as beautiful as ever, and looking fresh after the new haircut!


awwh Sarah, I missed you and Yeager around :hugging:

Glad that you liked the siggie and the rest of the photos


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So, so, so, so, so, beautiful. Your babies look so relaxed, too!!!LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha Kerry, they were actually more happily bouncy than relaxed ... wait till you see the video (which I am assuming will need another weekend / day off where I will be at home for most part of the day in order to put together and share). They loved it for sure  :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, as always I LOVE looking at all of your awesome and beautiful pictures! Snowy and Crystal look adorable with their new cuts! And, yes, their eyes seem to look even more gorgeous now!:wub::wub:

Your fluff babies are so blessed to go on so many adventures and visit so many very special places with you. You and Becky are something else when it comes to providing your fluffs with so many fun adventures and places to visit. 

Thank you for continuing to share so many wonderful pictures and videos! Love and hugs to you, Snowy, and Crystal!:heart::smootch:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I adore them so much, too, Kat! Snowy and Crystal are way too cute whether muddy playing on the beach than nice and clean after their doggie spa!

Wow, seems like an awsome place for spoiled fluffs! So glad to hear that both enjoyed grooming so much!

Seems like they both love their new hair do's and so do I! Perfect for the warm weather in Sunnyland! :Sunny Smile:

Thanks so much for sharing with us, Kat! Your pictures always make my day! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a difference a day makes!!!!!

I love love love the new cuts!! I always love when I can see those big beautiful eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat, loved all your photos of your two little imps :wub::wub: !! I understand your feeling of letting them get dirty since it means they're having fun. Mine love being "dogs" by getting out and if they're 'lucky' can find something really stinky and dirty to roll in... they are thrilled when that happens!! LOL

The new 'dos" are adorable!! and that spa for them sounds wonderful!! Can't wait to see more pics/video!! :Waiting:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I LOVE the new S&C, Kat! That second picture of Snowy in your first pic post is too, too cute. They look very fresh and happy with their new cuts. I'm so glad you found this spa!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They look great!! Snowy has the most amazing pigment!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That are the happiest, muddiest babies I have ever seen! I have to admit that they look super adorable in their new haircuts...they look like puppies!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

GREAT PHOTOS KAT!!! :aktion033: S & C are SOOOOO CUUUUTE. 

Now I can't wait to see the videos... Heck, I think you should just go ahead and get those fluffs a movie deal!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, as always I LOVE looking at all of your awesome and beautiful pictures! Snowy and Crystal look adorable with their new cuts! And, yes, their eyes seem to look even more gorgeous now!:wub::wub:
> 
> Your fluff babies are so blessed to go on so many adventures and visit so many very special places with you. You and Becky are something else when it comes to providing your fluffs with so many fun adventures and places to visit.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to share so many wonderful pictures and videos! Love and hugs to you, Snowy, and Crystal!:heart::smootch:


Yay dear Mary:chili: i am happy that you liked these. 



Alexa said:


> I adore them so much, too, Kat! Snowy and Crystal are way too cute whether muddy playing on the beach than nice and clean after their doggie spa!
> 
> Wow, seems like an awsome place for spoiled fluffs! So glad to hear that both enjoyed grooming so much!
> 
> ...


I am glad that you enjoyed , dear Alexandra :hugging:
Yes, that new so is perfect for Sunnyland too :chili:



The A Team said:


> What a difference a day makes!!!!!
> 
> I love love love the new cuts!! I always love when I can see those big beautiful eyes!!!!!!


Happy that you liked them , Pat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Kat, loved all your photos of your two little imps :wub::wub: !! I understand your feeling of letting them get dirty since it means they're having fun. Mine love being "dogs" by getting out and if they're 'lucky' can find something really stinky and dirty to roll in... they are thrilled when that happens!! LOL
> 
> The new 'dos" are adorable!! and that spa for them sounds wonderful!! Can't wait to see more pics/video!! :Waiting:


Hehe mine love being pups too  , so far, we managed to stay clean - at least for a week. Besides, with short coats on bodies, it is very easy to manage going active with them :chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I LOVE the new S&C, Kat! That second picture of Snowy in your first pic post is too, too cute. They look very fresh and happy with their new cuts. I'm so glad you found this spa!


Happy that you liked it sweet Linda :chili: :hugging:
Awwh and I also love that pic of Snowy..melts my heart :tender: ... Then he can not escape my hugs :HistericalSmiley:



Orla said:


> They look great!! Snowy has the most amazing pigment!


I am glad that you liked them Orla  



donnad said:


> That are the happiest, muddiest babies I have ever seen! I have to admit that they look super adorable in their new haircuts...they look like puppies!


Maltese are the best of looking like puppies forever :wub2:
Glad that you liked them , Donna 



MoonDog said:


> GREAT PHOTOS KAT!!! :aktion033: S & C are SOOOOO CUUUUTE.
> 
> Now I can't wait to see the videos... Heck, I think you should just go ahead and get those fluffs a movie deal!!!


I so would love to share the video after I put them together. Will just wait the time for it and sure do it :chili:

I am glad that you loved them


----------

